# Clima 2000 a 2009, em cada ano...



## irpsit (19 Jul 2009 às 15:35)

Querem colocar o clima que registaram na vossa zona, desde 2000 a 2009, dividido por Inverno, Primavera, Verão e Outono, ou então Inverno e Verão..
Aqui vai o clima que encontrei na Áustria.
Deverá ser giro comparar os climas em várias zonas da Europa, à procura de um padrão. Aqui comparo o clima dos últimos anos de Viena, Áustria, com o de Portugal (baseado nos dados do IM)

Pode ser que dê para ver alguma evolução no âmbito da discussão das mudanças climáticas, e a relação com El Nino /La nina...

Áustria:
2000 Inverno ameno e chuvoso, Verão bem quente
2001 Inverno quente, Verão algo quente 
2002 Inverno ameno e seco, Verão ameno mas chuvoso
2003 Inverno fresco, Verão muito quente e seco
2004 Inverno ameno, Verão ameno
2005 Inverno ameno a fresco, Verão fresco
2006 Inverno frio, Verão quente mas chuvoso
2007 Inverno mt quente, Verão mt quente e seco
2008 Inverno ameno, Verão mt quente e chuvoso
2009 Inverno fresco, Verão ameno 

Aparentemente aqui, o clima foi mais quente em 2000-2001, depois seguiu-se anos ainda com Verões quentes mas Invernos com mais frio, e os anos de 2004 e 2005 foram menos quentes. A partir de 2006, 2007 e 2008 o clima foi de novo mais quente, excepto o ano corrente que tem sido mais fresco de novo. Ora o curioso é os anos mais quentes terem sido logo antes de surgir a La Nina (ou após o El Nino), em 2000 e em 2007. Mas creio que ainda merece estudo mais aprofundado.

Portugal:
2003 Inverno ameno a fresco, Verão bem quente
2004 Inverno quente, Verão bem quente
2005 Inverno fresco, Verão mt quente
2006 Inverno fresco, Verão quente
2007 Inverno ameno Verão ameno
2008 Inverno quente, Verão fresco
2009 Inverno frio, Verão ameno a quente

O curioso é ver dados comuns como o Inverno frio em 2003, 2006 e 2009, ou os Invernos mais quente de 2007 e 2008, ou o Verão quente de 2003. 
No entanto, os Verões mais quentes na Áustria são em 2007-2008 quando foram mais amenos em Portugal.


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 15:42)

falo por mim, mas aqui na minha zona o verão de 2004 foi ameno, e o de 2006 muito quente.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2009 às 16:58)

Considerando o Verão e Inverno estatísticos:


----------



## Fil (19 Jul 2009 às 18:09)

Dan disse:


>



Este gráfico está bem?


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2009 às 18:44)

Skizzo disse:


> falo por mim, mas aqui na minha zona o verão de 2004 foi ameno, e o de 2006 muito quente.



Por Viseu també tenho essa ideia...


----------



## Costa (19 Jul 2009 às 18:56)

Dan disse:


> Considerando o Verão e Inverno estatísticos:



Anomalia quando comparado com o quê?


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2009 às 18:59)

Fil disse:


> Este gráfico está bem?



No gráfico do Inverno o ano que aparece no eixo dos XX é referente ao mês de Dezembro. Por exemplo, 2000 corresponde ao conjunto dos meses de Dezembro de 2000, Janeiro de 2001 e Fevereiro de 2001. 
2008 corresponde a este último Inverno (Dezembro de 2008, Janeiro de 2009 e Fevereiro de 2009).


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2009 às 19:00)

Costa disse:


> Anomalia quando comparado com o quê?



Normal 1971 / 2000.


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2009 às 19:59)

irpsit disse:


> Querem colocar o clima que registaram na vossa zona, desde 2000 a 2009, dividido por Inverno, Primavera, Verão e Outono, ou então Inverno e Verão..
> Aqui vai o clima que encontrei na Áustria.
> Deverá ser giro comparar os climas em várias zonas da Europa, à procura de um padrão. Aqui comparo o clima dos últimos anos de Viena, Áustria, com o de Portugal (baseado nos dados do IM)
> 
> ...



Um inverno muito quente na Áustria em 2007?
Que valores de média teve esse inverno? E extremos?
E como definir o verão de 2009 se ainda vamos entrar na fase mais quente dele em Portugal?
Podes definir melhor esses padrões de mto frio, frio,ameno, quente ou muito quente?
Desculpa lá as questões!


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2009 às 11:55)

irpsit disse:


> Querem colocar o clima que registaram na vossa zona, desde 2000 a 2009, dividido por Inverno, Primavera, Verão e Outono, ou então Inverno e Verão..
> Aqui vai o clima que encontrei na Áustria.
> Deverá ser giro comparar os climas em várias zonas da Europa, à procura de um padrão. Aqui comparo o clima dos últimos anos de Viena, Áustria, com o de Portugal (baseado nos dados do IM)
> 
> ...



é engraçado dizeres que o Verão de 2007 é ameno e o de 2008 frio quando as temperaturas em 2007 foram inferiores às de 2008...


----------



## irpsit (23 Jul 2009 às 22:35)

Obrigado Dan, era isso que procurava!

Acho complicado retirar padrões destas coisas na Europa toda... Vou ter que arranjar um gráfico desses para um local da Europa central, e depois comparar...



Dan disse:


> Considerando o Verão e Inverno estatísticos:


----------

